# Microwave small enough to go into overhead cupboard???



## Charlieswidger (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi, I am a newbie to Campervaning and wild camping, so still kitting out our Motorhome.  So my question is - Where do you find a microwave small enough to fit in an overhead locker?  There is a socket and a strap (to hold it in) in the locker already, as if there was one there before.  Any comments welcome.
Charlieswidger owner of Fiat Ci 656


----------



## vindiboy (Mar 25, 2012)

There are lots of smaller Microwaves out there, I saw one in Asda the other day, I don't like Microwaves fitted above head height as  you can have  a bad accident from boiling liquid spilling on you as you lift the  food or whatever out of a high Microwave, each to their own though.


----------



## shortcircuit (Mar 25, 2012)

Comet, Asda, wherever.  Measure the space you have then go shopping.  Leave enough space to allow micro to breath.  I have a 700w unit which is OK for my needs.  Before going for a larger unit you have to consider that some hookups will be only 6 amps and this will not run the larger microwaves.  If off a generator then that then gets bigger with the larger micro roughly 50% more wattage of microwave


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 26, 2012)

Could it have been for a tv .


----------



## Charlieswidger (Mar 26, 2012)

*Thanks for your advise.*



vindiboy said:


> There are lots of smaller Microwaves out there, I saw one in Asda the other day, I don't like Microwaves fitted above head height as  you can have  a bad accident from boiling liquid spilling on you as you lift the  food or whatever out of a high Microwave, each to their own though.



Thanks for your advise, I didn't think about that, but we don't have any cupboards lower down that would be suitable.  I think maybe we should just do what we can with the hob and grill we have.


----------



## Charlieswidger (Mar 26, 2012)

oldish hippy said:


> Could it have been for a tv .



I don't think so as there is a special cupboard for the TV with aerial leads etc.  The cupboard I am talking about is just above the sink and is very small, so far all the tiny microwaves I have seen are still too deep for the cupboard.  I thought there maybe a microwave that was made especially for a Motorhome.

Thanks everyone your comments though, I am there will have many more to come.

Charlieswidger


----------



## Charlieswidger (Mar 26, 2012)

shortcircuit said:


> Comet, Asda, wherever.  Measure the space you have then go shopping.  Leave enough space to allow micro to breath.  I have a 700w unit which is OK for my needs.  Before going for a larger unit you have to consider that some hookups will be only 6 amps and this will not run the larger microwaves.  If off a generator then that then gets bigger with the larger micro roughly 50% more wattage of microwave



Thank for comments, but all the microwaves I have seen so far are too big for the cupboard, I thought there maybe a microwave especially made for a Motorhome. Maybe the plug was for a toaster???  

I'm sure I will have many more questions before our trip around Europe with the kids in the summer.

Regards
Charlieswidger


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 26, 2012)

could have been extractor fan because it high up


----------



## Techno100 (Mar 26, 2012)

Panasonic microwave integration project.
Cupboard over sink/drainer selected as most suitable cleared out,door removed,opening increased to unit dimensions and 130x30mm vent fitted through wall.
Trailing lead made up and installed in mintrunk down to extra socket fitted back to back with sink socket in previous project.









timber stringer fitted 87mm off outer wall for microwave support positioned so back legs fit between stringer and wall thus holding it in the cupboard.
strip wood surround made to support and hold front.




Unit fitted and trim fitted with stainless screws and cup washers.












Trim notched for door hinge




Because of the loss of a cupboard I had to scrap the wine & glass cupboard fitments and modify the crockery cupboard to accomodate glasses too.
From this to that


----------

